# random shot.....



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

pic was taken at a local nissan meet

more pics here 
http://photos.novnut.net/08-10-03/


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Dude,
Your car is sliding off the earth.

Seth


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

clean


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Dude,
> Your car is sliding off the earth.
> 
> Seth *


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Dude,
> Your car is sliding off the earth.
> 
> Seth *


 LOL, I was gonna say, whoever took these pics needs to find his other shoe. I'm gettin dizzy lookin at those pix.


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

still looks nice
did you paint the valve cover or use the det


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

rudeboy said:


> *still looks nice
> did you paint the valve cover or use the det *


 paint


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice and clean.Ive always loved the sleeper look


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Holy shit....
is this an BMW conversion... based off of an B13 Sentra?









or does it just look like it.. kinda


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

it does look really boxy for a bmw and def that bumper is really boxy lookin. Looks like it could be a b13 to me


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

hmm I am fairly certain thats not a beemer, but I don't know what it is


----------



## metro_se-r (May 5, 2003)

i think its a beemer, but if its not, then its definetly a VW cabriolet.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I'm still wondering why anyone would do an E30 BMW Conversion. To me, they don't look that good. Now an E36 or E46 conversion is different, but I never found a place in my heart for the bug-eyed E30.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

i was there and yes it is a 3 series


----------

